# MPlayer und vf_overlay



## windl (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

den MPlayer in Java einbinden ist über die MPlayer Slave Funktion recht einfach machbar.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass es die sog. VF_OVERLAY Funktion im Slave Modus gibt. Hier stellt der MPLayer einen Shared Memory-Bereich zur Verfügung indem man sein Bild zeichnen kann. 

Leider habe ich mit Shared-Memory unter Java und auch unter C++ noch nicht gearbeitet.
Kann mir evtl. jemand erklären wie ich an den Shared-Memory-Bereich herankomme - oder wie ich das Bild direkt dort hineinmalen kann?

Vielen Dank schon einmal.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mai 2016)

Moin,

reicht dies?
https://urandom.ca/mebox/downloads/vf_overlay.txt

Gruß Klaus


----------



## windl (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

diese Seite hatte ich auch gefunden. Leider hat sie mir nicht verraten wie ich unter Java an den Shared Memory ran komme


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mai 2016)

Moin,

ich weiß auch nicht wirklich, ob das unter Java überhaupt geht ...

Hier noch einige weitere Link zum Thema:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1491519/any-concept-of-shared-memory-in-java
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25396664/shared-memory-between-two-jvms
https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-use-shared-memory-in-Java

Gruß Klaus


----------



## windl (23. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank. Leider bin ich so weit auch schon gekommen  .
Habe gehofft ich hätte etwas übersehen 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------

